# Unwanted Pygmy Hedgehog on FB



## HoneyFern (Aug 27, 2009)

A member of a local pet group on Facebook I belong to has put a post that she has an unwanted hedgehog. That's literally all she put so I don't know if she wants money for it or anything. I don't know anything about them but don't want it falling into the wrong hands so I was wandering if there are any rescues for them or if anyone maybe interested. I'm not completely sure but I think she's based in North London. Any suggestions welcome


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Someone on here breeds them isit Alaska something has Shetland dogs too blue merles I think.Maybe worth asking.


----------



## Crittery (May 2, 2011)

I've taken in rescues before, but pushed for space currently I'm afraid. Could be worth pointing her at the National Exotic Hedgehog Rescue: Home - Homeless Hogs


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

I would also second homeless hogs, one of my boys is from there they operate all over the country

London is a bit too far for me to be able to help


----------



## HoneyFern (Aug 27, 2009)

Thanks for your help. 'Lucy' is now with my sister who is a practical tutor on animal care courses and she'll get lots of attention in the exotics room.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

aww that's a happy ending! There is a Facebook page called African Pygmy hedgehog club for lots of upto date advice and a care sheet if your sister has any questions.


----------

